# smells like grass???



## Treebeard (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello, ive just about dried all my Big bud now and i think it's ready to cure. Ive noticed that it doesn't smell as potent as when i first harvested it, it now smells more like dried grass (as in from the garden) Is this normal?? will it all improve with curing?? Getting a bit worried . it was grown in a hydro ebb and flow system if this helps.  any help is appreciated


----------



## Treebeard (Jul 29, 2007)

oh another question, what is a sensible way to cure large amounts? I dont have enough air tight jars and i read curing in plastic tubs can give off a funny taste in the weed?? any ideas???


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

I could be mistaken but isn't curing part of drying process?


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 29, 2007)

Gallon size pickling jars are great for curing.

Some buds will smell like hay or grass when first chopped.  When I was younger, I was always told it was grew in a barn.  Well, now that I grow, I know that is not the case.  After about three weeks of curing, you will notice the natural aroma taking over the jar rather than the grassy smell.


----------



## HGB (Jul 29, 2007)

like the toker said 1 gallon is great  I try to grow a year out so most of mine cures for that long...  some need that long to bring out the true flavors and highs in the plant  

dry'n and cure'n are to different things *clever_intuition*

check out this breeders way of doing it :hubba:   CLICK

:48:


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> like the toker said 1 gallon is great  I try to grow a year out so most of mine cures for that long...  some need that long to bring out the true flavors and highs in the plant
> 
> dry'n and cure'n are to different things *clever_intuition*
> 
> ...



Thanks HGB. I will check it out.


----------



## Treebeard (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey, thanks very much . Im gonna find some of those pickling jars and hope that it does the trick. thanks again!


----------



## WHITEWIDOW66 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi m8 

I think i might know why your getting that grassy smell when u dry your bud,s and have them ready for curing .

When u dry your bud,s do u leave the leafs on still when u have your bud,s air drying
If so this will cause this barn grass smell if left on to long theres THC in them leaf,s still so let them sit a while when drying but never to long or it will cause a grass smell 

I used to make this mistake and my lovely smelling buds ended smelling like lawn grass


----------



## screwdriver (Aug 2, 2007)

WW66 post sounds plausible to me. I know someone that waited to trim and his smells that way. I may trim mine too much and haven't had that smell in a long time. The two samples were from the same mother, but we both grow different ways which may account for some of it.


----------



## WHITEWIDOW66 (Aug 3, 2007)

yes its a easy mistake to do i used to do it myself and distroyed a few good crops 

Leave the leafs on while u have them in the last 24-48 hour of darkness then get your plants and trim all the fan leaf,s of 1st and move your way in taking all the smaller closer leafs off 
then cut your buds for drying i think its best to cut the bud from the steam as close as u can to the bud
leaving the steam,s just makes them think that there alive still and then just let your drying and curing process begin 


peace ..............


----------



## Treebeard (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks for the replies. I think i left too many leaves on as you say, i didn't trim the leaves that close to the bud. I also left the buds drying a bit too long( i think) they became a bit crispy. It smokes fine and definatley gets you high  but just isn't as fragrant as it was before it was harvested. If this is the cause at least i know not to do it next time , Thanks for the help


----------



## Aaronponic (Aug 4, 2007)

Light reacting with chlorophyl will produce that smell as well, so always dry in the dark.


----------



## jjsunderground (Aug 21, 2007)

hey... heres a little curing regimen i learned from high times.

 during the first three days of curing open the jars once a day. then open you jars twice a week for two weeks. then open your jar once after the first month. then the real cure begins.

 hope this helps


----------

